# What happened to Y?



## Internet Police Chief (Feb 4, 2009)

It was a webcomic back from like, 2006 and had a good two or three hundred strips before updates went all wonky, and the domain name eventually lapsed. I can't find any info on it, other than the Wikifur page - and all that says is "apparently went on hiatus in 2006" which is, well, useless, and no reason as to why.

http://furry.wikia.com/wiki/Y? is the page, btw, if anyone wants to know.

So, anyone know what happened? It was a fucking awesome webcomic, had a believable story, good art, that sort of thing.


----------



## Irreverent (Feb 7, 2009)

There's some discussion on DA that he might be reinstating it.


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Feb 7, 2009)

Irreverent said:


> There's some discussion on DA that he might be reinstating it.



sauce plz.


----------



## Irreverent (Feb 7, 2009)

Attorney At Lawl said:


> sauce plz.



http://kaemantis.deviantart.com/art/Y-Girls-27542329 <-- comment was on this page.

http://leeh.deviantart.com/


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Feb 8, 2009)

Irreverent said:


> http://kaemantis.deviantart.com/art/Y-Girls-27542329 <-- comment was on this page.
> 
> http://leeh.deviantart.com/



What?

That comment is from 2006 and leeh.deviantart is empty.


----------



## Irreverent (Feb 8, 2009)

Attorney At Lawl said:


> What?
> 
> That comment is from 2006 and leeh.deviantart is empty.



  I had missed the date, thought it was current.


----------

